# Statutory declaration or Supervisor/ HR Reference letter?? - ACS + assessments



## au2011dream (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Will it matter if I send a statutory declaration instead of hr/supervisor reference letter? Will it impact my chance of getting a positive assessment (systems analyst)?

For those who were granted positive skill assessment recently, what document did you submit?

Any tip/suggestion is highly appreciated! Thank you in advance everyone!

Regards,
au2011dream


----------



## HIGH VOLTAGE (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi,

It is advisable to provide atleast two reference letters from the employer (On Company's Letter Head) to get satisfactory outcome. Providing Statutory Declaration is a risky one. Try to get letters from employer and from your superiors or from your collegues who are in high position when compared to you to begin the migration work.


----------



## Runner Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi - thanks for the reply. I took your advice and managed to find some colleagues that fit this requirement. So er... could I ask another question? After submitting my documents, I had a response from the ACS asking me to resubmit my statuatory declaration with additional information including a colleague reference. Their email (see below) implies my colleague should provide the statutory declaration..... is this right?

"If you are unable to obtain a Reference from your employer you should submit a reference from your colleague who occupies or has occupied a higher position than you and is an expert in the area closely related to your nominated occupation, within the organisation you were employed at, on a properly signed and witnessed Statutory Declaration."


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, the colleague reference needs to be in a statutory declaration format.


----------



## anik (Apr 3, 2012)

Do I need to provide reference letters from all my previous companies or just the current one will be sufficient?


----------

